# Building a wood/epoxy boat



## looking2learn (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys the wife has said I need a hobby for 2009, I currently own a bay boat but would like to try my hand at building something skinny. I have been looking at bateau.com and kind of like the XF20. Has anyone here tried there hand at building one of their plans and if so was it as easy as they state?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The only thing hard about building a composite hull,
is making the decision of what to build. The next hardest thing
is taking the time to do each step right, and not rush through it.
There are free plans on the web for 2 sheets of plywood hulls.
Build one. Use cheap 1/4" plywood and build a cartopper.
They're quick and easy to build and will teach all the techniques
you will need to build a larger hull.










link to plans website:

http://home.clara.net/gmatkin/design.htm


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have what appears to be an FS2 needs gunnels and a transom good place to start 

Dave


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking

Congrats on your quest to build a skiff. I agree with Brett - look around, and choose a design, dont settle on the first one you see. Besides building in plywood, you can strip plank a hull also - again not difficult just time consuming. Id suggest the plywood stitch and glue style as a first boat and do from there. If you need help - ask - I built a boat or two from wood myself


----------



## looking2learn (Dec 8, 2008)

> I have what appears to be an FS2 needs gunnels and a transom good place to start
> 
> Dave


Excuse my ignorance, but what is a FS2?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bateau FS 12, 
NoeEttica is well known for strangling the english language... 

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS12


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi L2L,

I have built several boats from the Bateau site. My favorite is the D15. It was built in two short days. That is, the hull was put together in a weekend. I had neighbors a few houses away that were expert at boat building. I was about 65 years old at the time and the young couple (Jeff and Carol) were about 40 years old. Jeff helped me finish cutting out the pieces of the D15 on a saturday morning. His wife came over about 10 am and started cutting the glass cloth and tapes into the right size pieces. She then would mix the epoxy and wet out some of the glass as needed while we placed it and rolled it down after first priming with epoxy.

Even though I have built several boats since then, it is still my favorite fishing, gigging and cast netting boat. I also shrimp out of it and used it for lobster in the keys. I currently have 6 registered boats so you can see how I feel about my skiff. I fish about 150 days (or nights mostly) a year. If I ever learn how to use the digital camera I will post a photo of it.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Garage of Dreams...
Build it and we will watch.


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

I am on my second bateau build the fs 18,my first was the xf 20 and I kick myself everyday for selling it.The fs18 should fit the bill for me pretty well though. If you decide to take the plunge be aware that the boat will cost a lot more than the plywood and fiberglass kit on their websight.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

>


So which boat is that in the picture? Got any larger pics of it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> So which boat is that in the picture? Got any larger pics of it?


 Do I have pictures? ;D

Just a few...

see Bragging Spot post "Start from Scratch"


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks...Looks like I'll be up late drooling over another man's boat once again!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Thanks...Looks like I'll be up late drooling over another man's boat once again!



D- That is Brett!  ;D

Brett - Be gentle with Oyster, he's ok. [smiley=1-one-eye.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boat Porn, as Martha Stewart would say..."It's a good thing!"









                 [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > Thanks...Looks like I'll be up late drooling over another man's boat once again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
Gramps, I didn't realize whom you were refering too at first but now I know. lol Thanks


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18

Why buy a Gladesmen?

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG20

Why buy a Panga?

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PH18

And...a Hewes?

Haha I've never seen a site like that before...guess I'm out of the wood boat loop...

How well do these boats hold up? If cared for, of course...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

RK - Built to spec they will last a lifetime.  Next time you are at an established older marina, look for any commercial boats.  Chances are some woodies from the 50's are still working hard.

Great boats built with better materials, lighter & stronger than 90% of production boats.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wood rots- even marine ply.


L.R.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> wood rots- even marine ply.
> 
> 
> L.R.


On a long enough time line everything rots


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

True, wood rots. Gel coat fades, polyester resin delaminates and absorbs moisture, plastic becomes brittle and chalky, aluminum corrodes, etc. 

It's all about how you care for your stuff, and it's all relative.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, that site's been around for a while. It is indeed one of the better sites. Shine, one of the members here, is employed there. Gramps and I have both considered the FS18. I bought a set of plans some time ago but never strated building. There are a few pictures of Fs18s out there. I would love to see one in person or see some pictures of one being fished/poled. I think that would inspire me more. JEM also has some nice micro skiff like designs. They have one that looks like a gheenoe NMZ. It's called the buckaneer or something like that. Bataeu has another small boat sim to the gheenoe too. The SC16.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> wood rots- even marine ply.
> 
> 
> L.R.


Did ya know Gel Coat isn't waterproof?   

Waterlogged fiberglass is no better than rotten wood, either.  

Certainly no perfect boats out there, just variations and compromises.


Josh


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

metal rusts


----------

